# pictures



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

hi these are some of my birds that i got some pictures of.


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great Pictures ! I love that bird in the last picture....


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks very much.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

nice color pigeons you have there, good luck with them . =)


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

i want....!!!!!!!nice colors and nice looking birds....any babys for sale let me know........


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

what type are you looking for?


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

a pair i can fly and a fancy one to keep both indoors and out....the black and white ones on top real caught my eye.....


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

they should be laying some eggs within a week. Would you like me to let you no how that goes? We have homers, rollers, Kormorner tumblers, English trumpeters, Indian fantails, and american fantails. We have some very cool color pigeons and a lot of pics would u like me to send you some


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I really like the colors, NICE !!!!!!


----------

